# Please pray for Baycat



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Please pray for Baycat. He posted this on "how can I become a Christian".

I just lost my wife to Bone Cancer after a 9 1/2 year fight. If I did not have God's love and support I could not make it through the grief and pain that I feel. I am still asking "why" and when I get to heaven I will find out why he took my soul mate and my best fishing buddy.

Baycat


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

God has a reason for everything Baycat. Stay strong and keep the faith. Prayers going up ---Sargentfishr


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Baycat so sorry to hear about your wife.I wish I had the answer but I don't
I offer my prayers and condolences I know your pain. She will waiting for you
at Heavens Gate and then you can be together forever. Remember the good times
until then


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Baycat,
Only God knows why you lost your wife. I have asked myself the same question several times in my life, when I have lost love ones. You'll drive youself crazy trying to come up with an answer. You will get through this. It sounds like you have a strong relationship with God. Lean on Him and ask Him to give you peace and relief from your sorrow. My prayers are with you.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

There's nothing I can say or do that will lessen the pain...but God can. Keep the close relationship with Him and I'm praying for you and your family.


----------



## Baycat (Mar 1, 2010)

All the warm words of encouragment is most appreciated- I try and take each day as it comes- the nights are the worst when you are alone with all those memories- but slowly I am remembering the good times we shared. I've got a good support base with our two grown children- we lean on each other. The good Jesus will help us thru this mess, I know he will.

Warm reagrds,
Baycat


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

with god anything is possible...even dealing with the loss of the most loved and cherished in our lives.....thoughts and prayers for you and youre family.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

My prayers are with you Baycat.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Prayers up-


----------

